# Internet users worldwide



## nickel (May 26, 2015)

Η σημερινή είδηση λέει:

*Σχεδόν ο μισός παγκόσμιος πληθυσμός συνδεδεμένος στο Internet*

Σε μια θεαματική αλλαγή του τηλεπικοινωνιακού τοπίου, το ποσοστό του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού που χρησιμοποιεί το Διαδίκτυο αυξήθηκε από το 6,5% το 2000 στο 43% το 2015. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι 3,2 δισεκατομμύρια άνθρωποι ζουν σήμερα online, από τους οποίους τα δύο δισ. βρίσκονται σε αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες.

Συνέχεια εδώ: http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1500000318

Στη σελίδα Internet users μπορείτε να δείτε τους χρήστες να αυξάνονται με κάθε δευτερόλεπτο.

Προχτές ξεκαθάριζα παλιά χαρτιά μου και ανακάλυψα ότι γράφτηκα συνδρομητής στο Ίντερνετ την 15η Νοεμβρίου 1996. Τότε ήμασταν το 1,38% του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού!


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2015)

Και από την άλλη διαβάζουμε κάτι άρθρα σαν αυτό

http://planet-greece.blogspot.com/2015/05/blog-post_9729.html


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2015)

nickel said:


> Προχτές ξεκαθάριζα παλιά χαρτιά μου και ανακάλυψα ότι γράφτηκα συνδρομητής στο Ίντερνετ την 15η Νοεμβρίου 1996. Τότε ήμασταν το 1,38% του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού!



 Αχ, τότε ήταν που άρχισε να χαλάει το ίντερνετ. 

Τα δικά μου στατιστικά: έστειλα το πρώτο μου ημέιλ το '88 νομίζω, και φυσικά ήταν ημέιλ από το ένα μηχανάκι στο άλλο, ίσα για να δοκιμάσω τις δυνατότητες. Αλλά βέβαια το '88 δεν ήξερα και κανέναν που δεν μπορούσα να τον βρω με πέντε λεπτά περπάτημα ή ένα τηλεφώνημα, οπότε δεν ήταν εφικτή η συνέχιση της ιντερνετοημεϊλοεπαφής. 
Πρωτοασχολήθηκα με φόρουμ, λίστες κλπ το '94, γιατί καλό ήταν μεν το www αλλά δεν είχε και πολλά να δεις, η Cardiff Movie Database (μετέπειτα iMDB) ήταν σα να διαβάζεις καρτέλες, το Project Gutenberg ήταν σα δακτυλογραφημένες σελίδες (έτσι είναι ακόμα) και δεν υπήρχαν Κιντλ, μιντλ και λοιπά. Κι οι ιστοσελίδες ήταν γεμάτες πολύχρωμες γραμματοσειρές και κινούμενα gif και φωσφοριζέ μπιχλιμπίδια (κι η δικιά μου έτσι ήταν, στο geocities φυσικά). Έτσι λίγη ιντερνετοκουβέντα πρόσθετε ενδιαφέρον στη μέρα. Παρεμπιπτόντως, από τότε οι Νιγηριανοί έψαχναν θύματα (κι η μητέρα μου μου λέει ότι και πριν το ημέιλ έστελναν γράμματα ή φαξ, απλά έχει ενδιαφέρον το πόσο γρήγορα υιοθέτησαν κάθε νέα τεχνολογία).
Το '95 απόκτησα και δικό μου υπολογιστή για πρώτη φορά, και σύνδεση στο σπίτι, και μάλλον ήμουνα ακόμα προνομιούχα μειονότητα, γιατί δεν υπήρχε ακόμα εμπορική σύνδεση, γινόταν μόνο μέσω πανεπιστημίων εδώ στο ΗΒ και μόνο για φοιτητές. Εννοείται ότι δεν είχε κανένα σοβαρό νόημα, αφού δεν υπήρχαν ακόμα ηλεκτρονικές βιβλιοθήκες. Η σημαντικότερη εκπαιδευτική χρήση του ήταν ότι μπορούσα να ελέγξω από το σπίτι πώς προχωρούσαν οι προσομοιώσεις μου, κι αν είχαν ακόμα ώρες να τρέξουν δε χρειαζόταν να βιαστώ να πάω στο πανεπιστήμιο και μπορούσα να καθίσω να διαβάσω τα ημέιλ μου, οφλάιν φυσικά. Και δε χρειαζόταν να πηγαίνω Σαββατοκύριακα στο εργαστήριο. 
Εκεί γύρω στο '95-'96 είναι που διευρύνθηκε η πρόσβαση και εκτός πανεπιστημίων και εκεί ανακάλυψα κάθε συνωμοσιολογία και τρέλλα που κυκλοφορεί, γιατί μάλλον τελικά οι πρώτοι που καταλαμβάνουν κάθε νέο μέσο είναι όσοι πιστεύουν ότι είναι αποκλεισμένοι από τα παλιά μέσα- κι από πίσω ακολουθούν οι τηλε-παπάδες, οι τσοντάδες κι οι Νιγηριανοί. Γενικά, όποιος ψάχνει για κορόιδα για να τα μαδήσει (αν και η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τις τότε ταχύτητες έπρεπε να είσαι πολύ μα πολύ πολύ αποφασισμένος να δεις τσόντα). 
Νομίζω απόκτησα πρόσβαση μέσω ISP το '98, όταν έγιναν κάποιες προσφορές και το πανεπιστήμιο έβγαινε ακριβότερο. 

Αυτό που αναφέρει ο Raiden είναι αυτό εδώ το άρθρο στην ουσία, με πιο πιασάρικο τίτλο:
The internet is running out of room – but we can save it
Λίγα περισσότερα κι εδώ, όπου αναφέρεται ότι 
_The Internet is already consuming at least 8 per cent of Britain’s power output, with the energy demand from data transmission and storage as well as smartphones, laptops and televisions. Demand doubles every four years, according to one estimate. At the same time optical cables and switches are set to reach their capacity to carry data by the end of the decade._

Οπότε ψυχραιμία παιδιά, το πρόβλημα είναι του ΗΒ, όχι παγκόσμιο, και θα βάλουν κι άλλες οπτικές ίνες. Για το ενεργειακό δεν ξέρω τί θα γίνει, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι θα έχει παρόμοια αύξηση η ζήτηση, κάπου θα αυτορρυθμιστεί. :)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση η αύξηση της πρόσβασης στην Αφρική. Τα τελευταία χρόνια η υποσαχάρια Αφρική ζει μια έκρηξη της τηλεπικοινωνίας, η οποία πηγαίνει πολλά μέρη από το ένα κοινόχρηστο τηλέφωνο στο κάθε χωριό στα δύο κινητά ο καθένας. Η άνοδος στην πρόσβαση δεν είναι για πρόσβαση μέσω ενσύρματου δικτύου αλλά μέσω κινητού, παρακάμπτοντας προβλήματα γεωγραφικά. Φυσικά σε πολλά μέρη δεν υπάρχει ακόμα ηλεκτρισμός, κι αυτό δεν πρόκειται να λυθεί ασύρματα- αν και θα μπορούσε με την ηλιακή τεχνολογία να γίνει κάτι.

Εντωμεταξύ σε μερικά πράγματα που έχουν να κάνουν με την Ελλάδα κάνουμε σα να μην καταλαβαίνουμε. Διάβαζα σήμερα ότι λέει οι Έλληνες δεν ψωνίζουν μέσω ιντερνέτ όπως οι άλλοι Ευρωπαίοι. Μα για να το δούμε λογικά: η Ελλάδα έχει πολλές μικρές επιχειρήσεις εύκολα προσβάσιμες. Έχει ταχυδρομεία ανεπαρκή (όπως έχουμε διαπιστώσει όσοι έχουμε στείλει βιβλία π.χ. και έχουν εξαφανιστέι για να εμφανιστούν μετά στους παγκους στο Μοναστηράκι). Κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Earion (May 27, 2015)

Για βιβλία που παραγγέλνετε από το εξωτερικό και υποψιάζεστε ότι σας τα κλέβουν, η καλύτερη λύση είναι να ζητάτε post restante. Δεν λέω και «συστημένα», γιατί το κόστος είναι απαγορευτικό, αλλά ...


----------

